# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat > [How-To] Lotro emulator !!!

## TitaniaBelf

FOUND IT!!!

The LotRO EMU is BACK!
lotro revenge

Can someone plz make a LOTRO EMU Section?

: )

----------


## Harambeqt

> FOUND IT!!!
> 
> The LotRO EMU is BACK!
> lotro revenge
> 
> Can someone plz make a LOTRO EMU Section?
> 
> : )


And there are how many guys requesting this? Oh one!
They won't make a new section unless there are at least a bunch of active people requesting a showing interest.

----------


## ZepherZaper

> And there are how many guys requesting this? Oh one!
> They won't make a new section unless there are at least a bunch of active people requesting a showing interest.


just because you think they are the only one wanting it makes you an idiot because hundreds of sites have players asking for a similar thing

----------


## ZepherZaper

> And there are how many guys requesting this? Oh one!
> They won't make a new section unless there are at least a bunch of active people requesting a showing interest.


first off there are probably millions that are just like me not wanting to make an account just to say I want a lotro virtual server of some kind so we can make changes to the lotro game that we could not do otherwise.

----------


## Norahboat

Really good idea!!
geometry dash unblocked

----------

